# Aquaone nano 60 filter water level



## DianeC (6 Jan 2019)

I bought a used Aquaone nano 60 and set it up to cycle before I went away for a week. I came back to a tank which is still not clear and a covering of 'dust' over the plants. I also have had to top up the water but am having issues with the filter pump compartment being low of water. I cannot add any more or it will overflow from the main tank area. I had set the tank filtration up as per the instruction and have rinsed the sponge since getting back. However the level is still low. Any ideas/help appreciated.


----------



## GHNelson (6 Jan 2019)

Hi Diane
I suspect the pump head needs cleaned!
Shut the pump down and remove it...take the cover off and clean the impeller!
There will be a grill "I assume" on the pump clean that also.
You may have to syphon out any muck that's at the bottom of the pump housing compartment.
hoggie


----------



## Kalum (6 Jan 2019)

If it's not the intake to the pump as above its usually related to the filter media being too restrictive so the pump pushes out water quicker than it can take it in

Either clean media of mulm and debris or remove some (or replace with less restrictive media) and it should fix it


----------



## GHNelson (6 Jan 2019)

Yes I agree with Kalum....you probably do not need all compartments full of media!


----------



## DianeC (6 Jan 2019)

Thanks will try that and report back.


----------



## DianeC (6 Jan 2019)

I took out the carbon filter( don't normally use them but a new one came with the tank) and the water level in the pump compartment rose however then went back down. I then took the course sponge filter out ( I had rinsed this earlier today ) and the level of water in the pump compartment rose a little more. Can anyone who has one of these aquariums  tell me how they fill their back chamber as this is really doing my head in!


----------



## Kalum (6 Jan 2019)

I've had 2 aqua one tanks in the past which also use the same setup on a smaller scale

All you really need is:

Coarse foam x1 (say 20cm tall)
Bio media (matrix etc..) x1 bag
Heater
Pump compartment - pump at bottom with hose connecting to outlet

Any spare compartments just leave free


----------



## Kalum (6 Jan 2019)

Can you get a pic of how it is top down? There's 6 compartments isn't there?


----------



## GHNelson (6 Jan 2019)

Hi Diane....Did you clean the impeller/pump?
After you do this.... top up the compartment so the water is level with water in the aquarium!
Hi Kalum the 60 doesn't have a hose!
https://www.aquaone.co.uk/documents/AquaNano-10032015.pdf
hoggie


----------



## Kalum (6 Jan 2019)

Ah it's a built in pump!

Well going by that I'd just have one of the foam (4) and a smaller bag of bio (7) and remove both cartridges (2 + 3)


----------



## GHNelson (6 Jan 2019)

The pump has a flow dial!
Try adjusting that Diane.
Go to 5.25


----------



## John S (7 Jan 2019)

Hi Diane,
As you got this second hand does it have the correct Aquaone pump with it? It should have the same sump as the Aquanano 80 which I have, in reference to Hoggies post, there is no flow control if you have the same pump as me.


----------



## Konsa (7 Jan 2019)

Hi
When pump is off both sump and main tank should be same level.I will advice on removing any pads if they still there as get clogged very easy.I have coarse foam that came with it where the pads were then siporax everywhere else.I do keep thin floss pad before the foam where water overflow is but I change that every week so not affecting flow.
As others said your pump is displacing water at a faster rate than is comming in.
The solutions are.Clear any fine filter materials from sump.If that dont do it U need to turn the pump down if U have the option.
If no option for that U need to find a elbow that will fit your hole size and some hose to lower the pump to bottom of chamber.Such elbow U will get with the cheap internal filters with spray bar if not find it  sold separately on ebay for example.
Regards Konsa


----------



## DianeC (7 Jan 2019)

Thanks for all the replies, I haven't had a chance to do much to it today (work!)  I'm going to have a really good sort out tomorrow and will update on the result.


----------



## DianeC (8 Jan 2019)

Okay, I disconnected the pump and checked the impellar, all clear. The water level in the filter area does even out when the pump is off so I have played around with the filter media. In the inlet I have put 'filter floss' I think its called to catch debris and muck, the next compartment is the course sponge but raised from the bottom followed by a bag of bio balls and then a new aquaone ceramic filter that came with the tank. I removed the carbon filter. I also reversed the pump head so more of the body is below the outlet if that makes sense. (I couldn't make an extension/wrong width pipe) so far the level is holding. Thanks again for all the advise. Fingers crossed this will work!


----------



## Kalum (8 Jan 2019)

Glad it's working better, the filter floss will be your first culprit if it drops again, give it a proper clean weekly at water changes and you should be all good


----------

